# FREE Domestic Shipping weekend AND Discount?!!



## TwisT (Jun 1, 2012)

This weekend only save $14.50 on 

orders over $100.00 by using discount 

code ​*lindy.

*That's right we are giving you free 

shipping and handling on domestic 

orders over $100 or a $14.50 savings 

on international orders in celebration of 

our latest addition to 
the *purchasepeptides.com team 
*​*lindy!​*
We are continuing our super 

discounted pricing on the following 

products.

TB 500 $22.99 each

Melanotan II $21.99 each

IGF1-LR3 $59.99 each

IGF1-DES $49.99 each

Hexarelin $16.99 each

PT-141 $21.99 each


Anastrozole $22.99

Clenbuterol $22.99

Clomiphene $20.99

Exemestane $24.99

Letrozole $24.99

T3 $20.99

Tamoxifen $20.99



Buy 1 CJC1295 w/o dac Get 1 FREE $22.99 ($11.50 each)

Buy 1 GHRP2 Get 1 FREE $19.99 ($10.00 each)

Buy 1 GHRP6 Get 1 FREE $18.99 ($9.50 each)

Buy 1 Ipamorelins Get 1 FREE $17.99 ($9.00 each)

BUY 1 MGF Get 1 FREE $25.99 ($13.00 each)

Buy 1 HGH Fragment Get 1 FREE $29.99 ($15.00 each)

Buy 1 Gnrh Triptorelin Get 1 FREE





USE DISCOUNT CODE ​*lindy* FOR 

$14.50 off orders over $100.00 Free 

Shipping and Handling on domestic 

orders this weekend only.


STARTING Today WE'RE HAVING 

$250 WEEKLY PRODUCT 

GIVEAWAYS.

The rules are simple every purchase 

earns an entry into the weekly drawing.

Once an order number is drawn we will 

report the order number in the 

following week emails. (like this)

WINNING NUMBER 5600

The first drawing and announcement 

will be on June 8

This is the only way a winner will be 

notified. So you must check our emails 

to see if you've won.

Be sure to have us removed from your 

spam box if you want a chance to win. 


We want to thank you all for your 
patronage!​​


----------



## teezhay (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome!

And who is Team Lindy?


----------



## Thresh (Jun 2, 2012)

God dammit, was not wanting to bust out the credit card this weekend!


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

PP is taking the market by storm --- Take no prisoners PP - You have Top Flight products and offer 1st class service -

I am In as  a customer fo evvva !!!

Clen = mini earthquake


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 2, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Awesome!
> 
> And who is Team Lindy?


Team lindy = 
 Check out her introduction in the PP sponsor section.. Yeahhhh buddy!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2012)

lol


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 3, 2012)

Lindy is quite an improvement over that hairy ape.. The vials even smell better.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 3, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Lindy is quite an improvement over that hairy ape.. The vials even smell better.



hahahaha


----------



## P.S.L. (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info and offer
... also the introduction - great stuff


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 15, 2013)

23% Off until 12 am the 17th! Promo code MYSTERY is out!


----------

